# DIY speaker stands designs



## papomaster

Hey all!

 I bought a brand new pair of Totem Rainmakers today, and I need to get stands for them. I really don't want to buy stands as they are usually really expensive for what they are, so I will have to DIY them. I was thinking about cutting a solid 4"x4" piece of wood and nail a pair of 7"x10" to nail them at the ends.

 Anyone has other designs, or reasons to think that design wouldn't be efficient?


----------



## recca

I really like these, but I have no idea what they are. I emailed the owner of MHI who makes the speakers but haven't received a response.


----------



## papomaster

Also, I was thinking about going to an exotic wood retailer close from my place. They have a lot of 1"x1"x12" and 1,5"x1,5"x18" pieces of exotic hardwoods, including zebrawood. What about a 4 pillar stand using 4 zebrawood pieces? Would it be heavy enough?

 It would be this kind of design:


----------



## NightOwl

I don't know if this would work for you. I built a pair of these for Mission 70 speakers that I use as the fronts in my home theater. Filled them with sand, spiked the bottoms and they work great. I built them with a single tube, but you could use multiple tubes, I'm sure.

TNT-Stubby - A DIY Speaker Stand Project on TNT-Audio [English]

 The stands you've pictured look great and should be heavy enough. You could fill the pillars with sand if they're not. That's more work and money than I was willing to put in.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *papomaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, I was thinking about going to an exotic wood retailer close from my place. They have a lot of 1"x1"x12" and 1,5"x1,5"x18" pieces of exotic hardwoods, including zebrawood. What about a 4 pillar stand using 4 zebrawood pieces? Would it be heavy enough?

 It would be this kind of design:




_

 

Those are virtually like mine. About 130lbs each in weight for the pair
 You really want stands that are heavy, to provide a safe, rock-free platform. I've used cheap light stands, they are pretty easy to tip over.


----------



## papomaster

I bought today 6 pieces of 2-3/4" x 2-3/4" x 24" wild cherry, and a 1" x9" x ~52" of cabreuva (santos mahogany). It will be three pieces each side, encapsulated by a 7"x9" on top and a 9"x11" on the bottom. I might also buy a 1/4"x3"x24" piece of either paduak, zebrawood or any other sick looking wood to glue to the front piece (legs will be set 1 at the front and 2 at the back).


----------



## apatN

I would say you benefit more from experimenting with the placement of your speakers _before_ you build your stands. Use whatever you can find to find the right placement. Clothes, boxes etc. etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Then if you find the sweet spot build the stands!


----------

